# Solved: Bitdefender error message...



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

How do I solve the below problem (see image)...

Thanks


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

donny898 said:


> How do I solve the below problem (see image)...
> 
> Thanks


Error still persists please help.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

MFDnNC said:


> *Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*
> 
> Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
> Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
> ...


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 14:52:36, on 09/08/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe
C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdnagent.exe
C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
c:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdmcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.skybroadband.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided By Sky Broadband
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] c:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdmcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDOESRV] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "c:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDSwitchAgent] "c:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdswitch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockChecker] C:\Program Files\Block Checker\block-checker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sky - {08E730A4-FB02-45BD-A900-01E4AD8016F6} - http://www.skybroadband.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - SOFTWIN S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - SOFTWIN S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Softwin - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe

--
End of file - 7284 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/10/2007 at 03:15 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3283
Trace Rules Database Version: 1294

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:34:11

Memory items scanned : 440
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5467
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 64520
File threats detected : 24

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected]www.virginmedia[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Miah\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Adware.Media Access
C:\Program Files\Media Access

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MIAH\MY DOCUMENTS\DOWNLOADED SOFTWARE\NERO 6.6.0.8A (FULL)\NERO 6.6.0.8A\NERO-6.6.0.8A\NERO6.MULTIKEYGEN.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MIAH\MY DOCUMENTS\DOWNLOADED SOFTWARE\NERO 6.6.0.8A (FULL)\NERO 6.6.0.8A\NERO6.MULTIKEYGEN.EXE

Adware.SurfSideKick
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ANTISPYWARE\QUARANTINE\D7B89909-094E-4B44-9A6B-D4BD59\D6698E74-1695-4EF0-846E-9C64F5

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:08:23, on 10/08/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdmcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe
C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdnagent.exe
C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.skybroadband.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.co.uk
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided By Sky Broadband
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] c:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdmcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDOESRV] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDSwitchAgent] "C:\progra~1\softwin\bitdef~1\bdswitch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockChecker] C:\Program Files\Block Checker\block-checker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sky - {08E730A4-FB02-45BD-A900-01E4AD8016F6} - http://www.skybroadband.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - SOFTWIN S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - SOFTWIN S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Softwin - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe

--
End of file - 7443 bytes

I still get the error message shown in post one.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlockChecker] C:\Program Files\Block Checker\block-checker.exe

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following line(s) one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\Program Files\Block Checker

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin

In FireFox  Tools  OPTIONS  NETWORK  CACHE  Clear Now

Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Problem fixed..removed details.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

MFDnNC said:


> Clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Is is possible to edit my second post before this one?


----------

